

IOS 7 Icon Templates | Sketch - Photoshop - Slicy - RobSim
http://ios.robs.im/

======
hardwaresofton
I might be the only one that thinks this, and I don't develop for iOS, but...
Isn't that just a rounded-edge square with a blue gradient to fill it?

Or maybe that was the point? did I miss some sort of commentary on the state
of modern design?

~~~
eightyone
No, the corners aren't quarter circles. Here's a good explanation:
[http://dribbble.com/shots/1110779-iOS-7-Icon-Rounded-
Corner-...](http://dribbble.com/shots/1110779-iOS-7-Icon-Rounded-Corner-
Radius?list=popular&offset=41)

